# 2006 LT 1045 Starting and Hour Meter issues



## ryanboland (Apr 20, 2012)

I've searched for my issue all over and haven't found it listed anywhere. I was mowing the other day, everything running good when the mower shut off. Mower will crank and start but as soon as you turn the key back to the on position, it cuts off. If you keep the key in the crank position it will keep running (but of course is not good for the starter). The hour/battery display is also having issues. They display will only show if the key is positioned just right. Battery shows okay but the hours show negative number where it was showing 300+ hours before problem. I have check all the normal starting issues (battery, plug, fuel filter, carb solenoid, ground wire, fuse etc). I'm guessing ignition switch but wanted to see if anybody else had experienced a similar problem. Appreciate any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## ryanboland (Apr 20, 2012)

So I changed the ignition switch. I bought it on Ebay for under $20 and it fixed my starting problem. Everything runs great once again. The only problem I still have is with the hours meter. It shows a negative 700+ hours. Not sure if it's even worth trying to address but if anyone has an idea on it, I'd sure be happy to hear from you. Thanks


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

The hour meter could be bad. They simply count up when the key is in the on position. Its possible whatever killed the key switch shorted the hour meter. I'd just pick up a new one and add your old hours to it mentally.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

My neighbors cub ztr hour meter went bad too after a starting issue it may be some kind of factory defect?


----------

